# RIP Bruce, My very first betta



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I'm sad to say that last night my very first betta fish, Bruce, passed away. I had Bruce for over a year and 2 months and I knew it was coming. He had been all droopy, laying on the bottom of the tank, not moving or eating anything. I felt bad and I wanted him to feel a little bit better so I changed his tank water hoping that it would make him feel a little more comfortable and maybe help him get over it, but when I woke up in the morning I checked on him and he was gone  First I went and told my mother who said she was sorry. She knew how much I loved him. Then I went back into my room and scooped him out. I always told my self that when he eventually died I would bury him because it seemed more honorable, but when I saw him this morning I wanted nothing more than to get it over with as fast as possible. So I went downstairs to my own bathroom and flushed him, locked the door and cried a little bit. I know that some of you might think that flushing him down the toilet was wrong but I really don't think I could have gone out and buried him without crying in front of my entire family and neighbors. I just wanted to get it over with. 
Bruce, all I can say is that I miss you dearly. You were the greatest betta fish that anyone could have asked for. You were always there to cheer me up when I went to your tank and you swam right up to it, happy that someone was there to admire you and call you pretty. 
I'll always remember you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Always sad to loose a close friend.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so sorry...hugs.


----------

